# Drilling Supervisor



## graymay

Hi Guys

Anyone know of any opps at the moment requiring Drilling Supervisors (Company men)?
Just stopped drilling here in the North Sea and am looking about for something, would take OIM on mobile if neccesary.

Graham


----------



## orkneyman

Have a look at the saudi aramco website.
Qatar Petroleum website


----------



## graymay

orkneyman said:


> Have a look at the saudi aramco website.
> Qatar Petroleum website


You must be psychic, I have just recieved an offer from Aramco, however having spent a year there before, it wasn't my first choice.
Thanks anyway

Graham


----------



## orkneyman

i go back and forth to saudi from Doha although its a bit of a pain over there, its better than nothing eh.
Good luck with the job hunting.
Alan


----------



## graymay

Yes Alan

I worked in Saudi before and we changed over the causway to Bahrain, as you say, a pain, however it was necesary.
I'm offshore (North Sea) justnow but thats the drilling finished here so i'm hunting again, so far it's either Saudi or Algeria.......Ugh

Graham


----------

